# No More Rockin'



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Skeptical at first, I was convinced at Camping World to buy a set of "The Eliminator" trailer/5'er stabilizers. WOW... all I can say is that this was the smartest $379 I ever spent. I had them installed in about 3 hrs and the difference is just unbelievable. With those bars extended and locked in place the shake/rattle/roll that we always hated has disappeared.

The parts are machined really well, the fit and finish is excellent, the instructions are clear and thorough.

If you are looking to stop the shaking once and for all, forget the axle jack stands, wheel chock/locks, etc. You won't be sorry.

(And now DW is finally happy - until she discovers the next thing that must be fixed)

Here are some pics:
http://macteam.thruh...satbilizers.htm

And the Camping World link.
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/the-eliminator-strut-stabilizer-system-set-of-6-struts/35782


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks great. I did something similar on my Outback and had the same results. The difference is I spent $379.00 of my time and some supplies, and made them myself. If anyone is handy with a welder, here is a link to the do-it-yourself stabilizers


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

One of the better mods I've done also. The Eliminator is very effective, but I'm thinking of getting two more bars for the rear so it will be set up in the same manner as the front (bars to the side and the center). You also just answered my question about using the struts with the scissor jacks that are positioned at an angle! On our 28RSDS, the jacks are perpendicular to the frame, and our new 301BQ will have them at an angle to the frame.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

Insomniak said:


> One of the better mods I've done also. The Eliminator is very effective, but I'm thinking of getting two more bars for the rear so it will be set up in the same manner as the front (bars to the side and the center). You also just answered my question about using the struts with the scissor jacks that are positioned at an angle! On our 28RSDS, the jacks are perpendicular to the frame, and our new 301BQ will have them at an angle to the frame.


On paper I couldn't decide or see how it would work with the jacks at a 45 degree angle so I just tried it and prayed. Since the connection points are rounded and the telescoping tubes can freely rotate as they come down it worked just fine. Adding a second set at the back might be useful too but for now I'm basking in the satisfaction of the best mod ever!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

MacTeam said:


> One of the better mods I've done also. The Eliminator is very effective, but I'm thinking of getting two more bars for the rear so it will be set up in the same manner as the front (bars to the side and the center). You also just answered my question about using the struts with the scissor jacks that are positioned at an angle! On our 28RSDS, the jacks are perpendicular to the frame, and our new 301BQ will have them at an angle to the frame.


On paper I couldn't decide or see how it would work with the jacks at a 45 degree angle so I just tried it and prayed. Since the connection points are rounded and the telescoping tubes can freely rotate as they come down it worked just fine. Adding a second set at the back might be useful too but for now I'm basking in the satisfaction of the best mod ever! 
[/quote]
I see from your photo that on the front jack, both struts are on the same side. Is it possible to mount the strut that extends toward the front center of the trailer on the other side of the jack? I don't know if it makes much difference or not, but the directions show the top attachment of the front strut 12-18" in front of the jack - or would that big crossbeam get in the way? (I think it's the back of the A-frame). I may do the same as you, or maybe rotate the jacks if it looks like I can do the same install as I've got now, because it REALLY works well!! Just FYI, I tend to crank the scissor jacks down pretty good, so they're bearing quite a bit of weight, then lock the eliminator T-handles. I've found that method makes the setup more stable than if you just lightly extend the jacks.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

MacTeam said:


> On paper I couldn't decide or see how it would work with the jacks at a 45 degree angle so I just tried it and prayed.


It doesn't matter what angle the jacks are on. The stability is due to creating triangles, one lengthwise on the trailer, and one crosswise on the trailer. I'm thinking it's probably easier to have all the parts clear each other, with the jacks on an angle.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

It's hard to see it in the photo but indeed the connection point of the front two rods that are projecting towards the centre of the trailer are indeed about 12" ahead of the jacks. Agree with you that those jacks need to be cranked down good and then locked in place.

One of my favourite things about this system is that it's all self-contained - permanently attached to the unit.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

MacTeam said:


> One of my favourite things about this system is that it's all self-contained - permanently attached to the unit.


I totally agree. Before I did the stabilizers, I tried the wheel chocks. Not only were they pointless, but also they were a pain to handle and store. This system looks like it's part of the trailer.

One thing worth mentioning. Don't forget to unlock the stabilizers before trying to crank the jacks. On the first trip out with ours, even though she'd had it explained







, my wife tried to crank the jacks with the stabilizers locked








"Why won't the jack move?"


----------



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

Do these work with the one leg style stabilizers? My 2007 23RS comes with those instead of the scissor jacks.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

hookem said:


> Do these work with the one leg style stabilizers? My 2007 23RS comes with those instead of the scissor jacks.


Those "leg" stabilizers are better yet. You only need add one stabilizer per leg to form the triangle to make your camper rock solid.


----------



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

Great. We just spend Memorial Day Weekend down at Port Aransas, TX and the rocking was a little much for the family.

BTW - Anyone in Texas have to travel south for camping this past weekend? I had 30mph wind all the way down I35 and I37. It was brutal for my poor 1/2 ton Suburban. We had the wind at our back on the way home and we cut 45 minutes off our time and increased overall average speed by almost 10mph. I guess this is when a 3/4 ton TV would come in handy.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

hookem said:


> Great. We just spend Memorial Day Weekend down at Port Aransas, TX and the rocking was a little much for the family.
> 
> BTW - Anyone in Texas have to travel south for camping this past weekend? I had 30mph wind all the way down I35 and I37. It was brutal for my poor 1/2 ton Suburban. We had the wind at our back on the way home and we cut 45 minutes off our time and increased overall average speed by almost 10mph. I guess this is when a 3/4 ton TV would come in handy.


What RV park did U stay at the coast? Winds here in central tx. area averaged 25-30 with gusts to 40!


----------



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

We stayed at Gulf Waters RV Park www.gulfrv.com. It was very nice. We drove by other RV parks in the area and none of them were nearly as well kept as this one. We will be going back for sure. The pad sites were all concrete and level. They had all the connections and plenty of palm trees for privacy. We were backed up to a pond where the kids could feed the turtles. Our site was half way between the pool and the ocean, so we could walk to both.

We live in the Austin area and the wind was terrible.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

I really need to do the same mod!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Do these work with the one leg style stabilizers? My 2007 23RS comes with those instead of the scissor jacks.


Those "leg" stabilizers are better yet. You only need add one stabilizer per leg to form the triangle to make your camper rock solid.
[/quote]
I don't know that the Eliminator struts will work with stab jacks. You need to replace the bolts at the base of the scissor jacks with "swing bolts" that the struts then attach to. The stab jacks don't have those bolts. Easy fix though, just replace them with scissor jacks! When I replaced ours four years ago, I was amazed to see they were called "tent camper jacks" (see my photos) and are pretty flimsy to be stabilizing a heavy trailer.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good thread! Got to love those product reviews. Especially the ones that may cost a bit of money but is well worth the money spent. Had this thread been started a few weeks ago, we may have gone this way!

Eric


----------



## Dutch & Di (Jun 15, 2010)

If by 1 leg style stabilizers you mean arm jacks, I can't speak for the Eliminators but we have arm jacks on our in the very back and the brand we use, Plug It Right, works very well on them. Diana



Insomniak said:


> Do these work with the one leg style stabilizers? My 2007 23RS comes with those instead of the scissor jacks.


Those "leg" stabilizers are better yet. You only need add one stabilizer per leg to form the triangle to make your camper rock solid.
[/quote]
I don't know that the Eliminator struts will work with stab jacks. You need to replace the bolts at the base of the scissor jacks with "swing bolts" that the struts then attach to. The stab jacks don't have those bolts. Easy fix though, just replace them with scissor jacks! When I replaced ours four years ago, I was amazed to see they were called "tent camper jacks" (see my photos) and are pretty flimsy to be stabilizing a heavy trailer.
[/quote]


----------



## TravelinTexas (Apr 30, 2010)

hookem said:


> We stayed at Gulf Waters RV Park www.gulfrv.com. It was very nice. We drove by other RV parks in the area and none of them were nearly as well kept as this one. We will be going back for sure. The pad sites were all concrete and level. They had all the connections and plenty of palm trees for privacy. We were backed up to a pond where the kids could feed the turtles. Our site was half way between the pool and the ocean, so we could walk to both.
> 
> We live in the Austin area and the wind was terrible.


Just got back from Port A this past Monday. We stayed at Pioneer Rv Resort, there are 5 premium spots that face the dunes sitting right by the boardwalk to the Gulf and a close distance to one of the two pools. It was a toss up between the two Parks when we originally planned the trip. If we are unable to reserve one of those spots at Pioneer for the next trip down we'd probably try gulfrv next time. We too hit some strong winds out of the SE driving down 59 from Houston. Got a whole 7 mpg on the trip down. The pic in my profile is a view from our pad site to give you an idea.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I installed the Steadyfast stabilizer system on our 295RE. It also makes the trailer rock solid. Definitely stopped the rocking.

here is a link: steadyfast stabilizer


----------



## hookem (Apr 28, 2011)

TravelinTexas said:


> We stayed at Gulf Waters RV Park www.gulfrv.com. It was very nice. We drove by other RV parks in the area and none of them were nearly as well kept as this one. We will be going back for sure. The pad sites were all concrete and level. They had all the connections and plenty of palm trees for privacy. We were backed up to a pond where the kids could feed the turtles. Our site was half way between the pool and the ocean, so we could walk to both.
> 
> We live in the Austin area and the wind was terrible.


Just got back from Port A this past Monday. We stayed at Pioneer Rv Resort, there are 5 premium spots that face the dunes sitting right by the boardwalk to the Gulf and a close distance to one of the two pools. It was a toss up between the two Parks when we originally planned the trip. If we are unable to reserve one of those spots at Pioneer for the next trip down we'd probably try gulfrv next time. We too hit some strong winds out of the SE driving down 59 from Houston. Got a whole 7 mpg on the trip down. The pic in my profile is a view from our pad site to give you an idea.
[/quote]
Nice picture, I guess we did not drive all the way down to the premium sites to see where you stayed. We are planning another trip back hopefully in August.


----------

